# Standard poodle breeders in north east area???



## pinkpoodle (Jul 7, 2014)

Not planning on getting a poodle soon, but for future reference and it's fun to look  I live in Boston so I'd be willing to drive to Maine, New Hampshire, Rhode Island, Connecticut, New York, Pennsylvania--pretty much anywhere LOL. I was looking at Crabapple Downs in Colebrook, New Hampshire but my concern is they also breed moyens--they breed large minis to small standards. I know a lot of poodle owners here don't support this and I don't want to make the wrong decision! Any info would be great thanks.


----------



## Lisa75 (Jul 16, 2014)

We have many great breeders in the Northeast! Here's a good place to start: Poodle Club of Massachusetts

I'll PM you with more info!


----------



## pinkpoodle (Jul 7, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Nicolen (Nov 24, 2013)

A friend of mine lives near Boston and has gotten both of his last spoos at Crabapple Downs. He sings their praises and I do know that both dogs have been beautiful and really sweet.


----------



## Momoshells (Jun 27, 2014)

We just got a puppy from Hillside Standard Poodles in Rome, NY. I can not say enough about how wonderful they were to work with. We had an issue with our puppy having a temperament that was unsuitable for a house with small children and the breeder was more than accommodating in working through the issue. We ended up doing a puppy swap and the new puppy could not be more perfect for our family.


----------



## stook1 (Mar 21, 2014)

We just got a puppy from L'Paige Standards on the northern edge of Maryland. Elizabeth was great to work with in every way. Our puppy has a fantastic temperament and we have received lots of complements about his being perfect to the breed standard, not that that is overly critical for us. She regularly drives up to New England to show her dogs and we were able to work out an arrangement to meet in NY to pickup our puppy to reduce the driving for us.


----------

